# How to use Hdmi arc as an input



## glottis4 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a Samsung UE32C4000PWXXH, that doesn't have ARC on an HDMI input, and a Panasonic SA-XH50 with the only dolby input HDMI ARC.

So i need to link a PS3 to this system working in stereo mode for now.

I tried with a SPLITTER HDMI KONIG with 2 OUTPUT, so I split the ps3 signal and send it one to the TV and the other to the Panasonica, while the tv works fine the Dolby Panasonic doesn't get the input from the cable(It seems like the HDMI ARC from the Dolby is not pulling the signal, like he doesn't want it) neither with the Dolby in ARC mode set on.

I'm wondering if there is a way to do this:
-or use the Dolby HDMI ARC port as an input that gets just the audio from the signal
-or exist some device that has HDMI ARC port and I can link an HDMI TV input and a Optical output to it
-or any solution to have a Dolby audio with my system without buying a new tv will be great


----------

